# 508 can't/won't recognize 110!!!!



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

Still lists 119 but no 110. Does that mean that I need to replace it? I installed a 4900 in its place & had no problem recognizing the 110 location so I think that eliminates a wiring/switch problem. Is that correct?


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

Since you've already swapped receivers and found no problem with the 4900 recognizing 110, call Dish. It is a safe bet the 508 is the problem. I assume you ran a check switch on the 508 and did a reboot?


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

Yes, I ran several check switch & reboots by holding the power switch & unplugging with no luck


----------



## Geronimo (Mar 23, 2002)

Last night my remote stopped sending UHF (or so I think) only IR. So I tried to go to the system info screen and hit record. I failed the 110 test but the switch check was successful and I could watch all channels before and after.


More than likely These are two unrelated problems but I am wondering if there isa softare glitch somewhere.


----------



## Pete K. (Apr 23, 2002)

Bnewt;


Having experienced similar issues with a 508, I sympathize. Call Dish Tech support and tell them every step you've taken to determine the problem. I hope you have the extended warranty.


----------



## Frostwolf (May 10, 2006)

bnewt said:


> Still lists 119 but no 110. Does that mean that I need to replace it? I installed a 4900 in its place & had no problem recognizing the 110 location so I think that eliminates a wiring/switch problem. Is that correct?


Hey I've just looked in from satelite guys, We have several members there with the exact same problem.

Of course dish says its my recievers, both at the same time.

Anyways, I've done all the checks I think something is wrong with the new satelite and the software.

www . satelliteguys.us/showthread.php?t=65339


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

I’ve had this problem since the last software update on my 510. I had to run check switch, and then go back and unplug the receiver to reboot it.

I would then go back and check the satellite signal on 110 before it would lock onto the signal. Prior to doing the unplug to reboot, even though the satellite signal from 110 was very strong, it would not lock onto the signal. Plus, had to do the check switch prior to reboot before it would lock onto 110s signal.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

My 4900 does not have this problem. I ran a check switch with no signal going into the receiver, then re-connected & ran again. It then located satellite 110, but then when I went to system info screen, it again said their was an error & "X"'d out the 110 box. I am still able to receive the 110 programming (mostly locals). But again, I do not have this problem on my 4900 located upstairs. I do think my problem is the receiver, because I installed the 4900 in place of the 508 & had no problems. Anyway, I am supposed to have the 625 installed Friday a.m. Hopefully, I will have no problems with that.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

If you're having problems with 110, I've been asked by the upper level support team to gather some information for them, if you don't mind:

1. What kind of dish equipment is installed (dish, lnbs, switches, etc)? 
2. When was the problem first noticed? 
3. Has the problem gotten worse since you first noticed it? 
4. Have you been able to correct it, if so how? 
5. What hardware ID is on the receiver? 
6. Signal strengths of a few conus transponders would also be good. 
7. What software version do you have? 

Please PM or email me with this, if you would.


----------



## tampa8 (Mar 30, 2002)

I had the loss of 110 once on one of my 508's about three weeks ago. First time it ever happened. I did a check switch and that restored it. I actually found the problem because my guide data was not updated and I was going to force the unit to do a download. It was then that I saw 110 was not being recognized.

However, I also noticed that when it did not see 110 it also thought it had a different switch. I have a an sw21 switch I'm not sure but it might have said it was an sw44 one?


----------



## Frostwolf (May 10, 2006)

Mark Lamutt said:


> If you're having problems with 110, I've been asked by the upper level support team to gather some information for them, if you don't mind:
> 
> 1. ...
> 4. Have you been able to correct it, if so how?
> 5. ...


Ok this seems to get everything kinda kosher.

1. Unplug all the satelite box inputs from dish from all the recievers.
2. run a check switch without the cable plugged in on the 501/508/510's
3. if it locks up reboot the reciever and run again, ( I rebooted by pulling smart card)
4. once it reads unknown switch with all xxxx's Plug the cable back in 
5. run the check switch again. All should be ok.
6. repeat if more than one 508 series box. 
7 don't run check switch again!
8 reconnect the other recievers

This has worked the times I tested it with my setup, 500 quad legacy.


----------



## sgt940 (Jan 9, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> If you're having problems with 110, I've been asked by the upper level support team to gather some information for them, if you don't mind:
> 
> 1. What kind of dish equipment is installed (dish, lnbs, switches, etc)?
> 2. When was the problem first noticed?
> ...


I am traveling so don't have the software verision but I can tell you my son has a 510 in the Sherman Tx area and over the last three weeks he can not recieve most 110 channels on his 510, we were up there over the weekend and I re-aligned the dish even though the signals were excellent. It will not pass check dish, Dish network says it is the reciever, this week he also had problems on some channels on 119. Interesting thing is his neighbor has a 501 with the exact same problem started at the same time (about the time the 110 conversion started two weeks ago). What are the chances dozens of 510s, 508, and 501s all went bad at the same time? His unit is 15 months old and they told him he would have to pay for a replacement, he also has an 811 that does not have the problem we swapped the two cables and the problem stays with the 510, I told him to hold off paying for a replacment as I firmly believe this is a Dishnetwork problem, they need to own up to it before they charge people for replacement recievers. Some of the signal strengths I remember are transponder 14 was 101 although it showed wrong satellite for a couple of minutes and than locked on, transponder 20 was 98 with the same synptom it showed a signal of 98 with wrong satellite but know name after two to three minutes it would lock on. Niether channel would actually work as it would display the guide for a couple of minutes and than give you an 002 error of lost satellite. Interesting is his neighbors 501 would fail the check disk on 110 but would, if you left it on a channel long encough lock on and get a picture. We tried every reboot possible with the Dish tech support guy.


----------



## Sat4me (May 13, 2006)

Frostwolf: Thank you, thank you, thank you. Your procedure worked and so far things look ok after fighting this problem for over a week.


----------



## Frostwolf (May 10, 2006)

Sat4me said:


> Frostwolf: Thank you, thank you, thank you. Your procedure worked and so far things look ok after fighting this problem for over a week.


Glad it worked, So am I, my wife would have killed me if American Idol was missed after my 1 hr phone call with dish tech ops. And there tests messed my two 508's up for the next 30 minutes.

By the way, Tech Ops told me to repost Mark Lamutt's post over on Sateliteguys.

Anyways, If you could post your info that Mark asked for, dish is reading these threads to try and figure out the problem.

And yes They did mention Mark as a trusted source or something like that.


----------



## Frostwolf (May 10, 2006)

Looks like Version 3.09 is being rolled out tommorrow. I'm not sure if this is a fix, or partial rollout.

Guess we will find out.


----------



## azphi (Apr 1, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> If you're having problems with 110, I've been asked by the upper level support team to gather some information for them, if you don't mind:
> 
> 1. What kind of dish equipment is installed (dish, lnbs, switches, etc)?
> 2. When was the problem first noticed?
> ...


1. DPP Twin
2. sometime after 3.08 update
3. no
4. no
5. dc3a-n
6. tp 16-19 strength 65-70
7. 3.08


----------



## kf4omc (Apr 11, 2006)

sgt940 said:


> His unit is 15 months old and they told him he would have to pay for a replacement, he also has an 811 that does not have the problem we swapped the two cables and the problem stays with the 510, I told him to hold off paying for a replacment as I firmly believe this is a Dishnetwork problem, they need to own up to it before they charge people for replacement recievers.


Have your Son Call Dish and sign up For the Home Protection Plan. After Signing up Call in about your 510 and get A replacement. Wont have to pay full cost for it then. After you get you New 510 just cancel the Dish Home Protection Plan.


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Mark - check your email. but my sequence was identical to frostwolf


----------



## kdmoser (Dec 27, 2004)

Mark Lamutt said:


> If you're having problems with 110, I've been asked by the upper level support team to gather some information for them, if you don't mind:
> 
> 1. What kind of dish equipment is installed (dish, lnbs, switches, etc)?
> 2. When was the problem first noticed?
> ...


Thanks Frostwolf,

Your sugesstion worked perfectly. I lost 110 on my 508 sometime before today.

My 508 is a back up to my 921. I don't use it much anymore except when my wife insists on chick flicks until I can't stand any more estrogen. I got home tonight to the usual evening of Murder She Wrote and needed something else. I switched on my 508 and quess what -- no 110. I tried your procedure and all is well.

Mark,

my connection info if it helps.

508 software is still 3.08

1. What kind of dish equipment is installed (dish, lnbs, switches, etc)?
508 and 921 
Dish 500-twin DishPro on 119 and 110, and Dish 300-dual DishPro on 61.5
Connected through DP-34
2. When was the problem first noticed?
May 30, but could have started any time in the last few weeks
3. Has the problem gotten worse since you first noticed it?
No
4. Have you been able to correct it, if so how?
Yes, Frostwolf's procedure
5. What hardware ID is on the receiver?
DCKD-N
6. Signal strengths of a few conus transponders would also be good.
All are very good, all that I checked were 90-130
7. What software version do you have?
P308

Thanks for all the help,

Kurt,

P.S. for Mark, I emailed this also


----------



## Frostwolf (May 10, 2006)

kdmoser said:


> Thanks Frostwolf,
> 
> Your sugestion worked perfectly. I lost 110 on my 508 sometime before today.... I tried your procedure and all is well.


Glad to hear it, I'm still waiting for the 3.09 software before I run a check switch agian. I'm going to try and call dish again tommorrow and ask the tech ops guy whats teh word on the fix.

Thanks for posting your info, Maybe dish is still reading this.


----------



## bnewt (Oct 2, 2003)

Does anyone know if the new software release corrects this problem?


----------



## manicd (Jan 30, 2003)

bnewt said:


> Does anyone know if the new software release corrects this problem?


Aparrently it does. I had the 110 error on all 3 of my DVRs (2 - 501, 1 - 510). Since the 3.09 upgrade on 1 - 501 and my 510, I no longer have the 100 error. On the other 501 that is still at 3.08, the nice 110 error is still there.


----------



## Frostwolf (May 10, 2006)

Tech ops told me the problem was in the 3.08 software and the main reason 3.09 is being rolled out is to fix the problem, He believes they will roll it out to everyone sometime next week. The way he talked, the VOD is not completely ready.


----------



## dbwizbangr (Jun 1, 2006)

I just recieved a replacement 501 because "Tech support" told me the reciever was bad. I argued that it was a software issue. They billed me $19 and change + Shipping. I have the same issue with replacement (go figure) it's a software issue with xponder 25 spotbeam on 110. Was told that Alaska and Puerto rico are effected. After hours of fighting the only solution is to buy a new receiver because Echostar only has 500 series recievers and to get a model that works with DVR capabilities, I have to go through a retailer and pay the dvr fee(no free). "There is nothing I can do for you" I was told, "becuase you own that receiver, and it's not our problem". Well needless to say that got my panties in a bunch. Anyway I'm being given a month of free programming, and the bill for the reciever swap was adjusted. Now I have to hope the software gurus cam fix this mess, or think of a recourse for their blunder. I find it hard to believe that becuase of their mistakes long time customers, have to bare the cost for a solution.


----------



## Frostwolf (May 10, 2006)

dbwizbangr said:


> I just recieved a replacement 501 because "Tech support" told me the reciever was bad. I argued that it was a software issue. They billed me $19 and change + Shipping. I have the same issue with replacement (go figure) it's a software issue with xponder 25 spotbeam on 110. Was told that Alaska and Puerto rico are effected. After hours of fighting the only solution is to buy a new receiver because Echostar only has 500 series recievers and to get a model that works with DVR capabilities, I have to go through a retailer and pay the dvr fee(no free). "There is nothing I can do for you" I was told, "becuase you own that receiver, and it's not our problem". Well needless to say that got my panties in a bunch. Anyway I'm being given a month of free programming, and the bill for the reciever swap was adjusted. Now I have to hope the software gurus cam fix this mess, or think of a recourse for their blunder. I find it hard to believe that becuase of their mistakes long time customers, have to bare the cost for a solution.


So are you getting a refund for your trouble? Because I would (They tried to tell me both mine failed with same problem at the same time. As a Copier Tech, I know the odds of that are near to impossible, unless it is software related), And I'd tell them that Tech Ops has admited that it was a software bug and you would not be out the $19 + change and shipping if they had listened to you in the first place, I can just imaggine how many people where told it was a bad reciever. Hundreds or more I imagine.


----------



## robert koerner (Aug 20, 2005)

One time Dish offered to replace my 510 with a 508 because their software had a problem accessing the larger hard drive.

Totally BOGUS.

Then, rather than admit my 510 crashed the exact same way every time, because of software problems, they would send replacement units, that crashed the exact same way, under the exact same circumstances.

They finally started telling me to go with a 522. When I asked if the 522 was more reliable, or at least didn't suffer the exact same crash as my 510, they told me both units were reliable, neither unit was less reliable than the other.

I bought a used DPro Twin LNB. My 510 still crashed under the exact same circumstance.

I installed a 522 that I bought, end of problems.

My conclusion, Dish will never admit their software causes malfunctioning. With me, they gave me tons of moronic excuses, faulty coax, faulty electrical service, antenna not being grounded according to NEC, installer didn't properly ground the antenna, trees grew blocking the signal, static electricity, one of my favorites, sagging electrical lines touching the antenna. OH, one of the senior tech people told me my fingers were too, big, I was hitting two buttons at once, it crashed during playback because I was programming it to change channels instead of record.

So much for the problem not being in the 510s.


----------



## dbwizbangr (Jun 1, 2006)

I believe "They" are still selling bull hocky. there seems to be more than PR and AK with the "500" series problem. My guess is that most of the users that are now gettting their locals off of a Echo 10 spotbeam are scratching their heads. Any way This what I had to do to see 110 on my DVR and not screw up my other recievers. This is with a dish 500 setup withe two seperate antennas and legacy equio. i.e. RCA dual lnbf's and sw 64. ( Because, and the reseon Dish can't help with reciever upgrade), I'm in PR

On 119: A and B into a multi switch. (my case a 4 way).
Connect the Sat 1 A and B from the multi switch to (my case SW64)

On 110: A into a HF splitter. 
one out to feed 2A on SW 
Other out to another HF splitter, to be used as a signal combiner. Not recomended but any port in a storm so they say.

connect an output from the multiswitch that is used on 119 and the cable off of the 110 splitter to the outputs of second splitter.

Connect the cable feeding your 500 series reciever to the input of the second splitter. 

Now to see 110 bird I have to use point dish on 110 and wait for the Green signal bar and hit view on remote. The reciever then does the aquireing Sat 1-5 sreen then shows 110 channels. you will see a signal level decrease in both Birds, but such as the price we pay .

If anyone in PR or AK has a better plan (until the Eng. come up with a "fix") I'm listening. 

Note: I had to run a check switch without rewciever hooked up to antennas to clear the SW64 that was previously detected. this is for a legacy set up with 501 and other non 500 receivers. Good luck, and may your higher power smile upon you.
PS:My 501 has P309 software and the same problem. Maybe P310 or P311 will be better. Anyway keep working guys.


----------

